

When does an Angel investor become a VC? - Ultrapreneur

At what point does an angel investor become more of a VC? when they're investing more than 1/2 a million? a million? or when they want more then their share of the company.<p>I've heard of "Angel Investors" giving 100K for 51 or 52 percent of a company... to me this is more of a VC move...<p>Any thoughts?
======
gqgy
the major difference between an angel and a VC is that the former normally
invests his own funds. on the other hand, VCs manage a pool of money invested
by others through a fund.

~~~
Ultrapreneur
That is a good point, but where do you draw the line between somone wanting to
help you, and someone wanting to rape your business.

~~~
gqgy
no one can draw a line like that. everyone wants to see their own investment
reap profits.

secondly, VCs mandates are not to rape your business. their goal is to make
money. whether they end up raping your business by trying to make money is
another topic all together. that is why it is important to find the
appropriate VC for your business. if you find the right one and play it right,
you should not get 'raped'.

